# Drucker gibt jede 2. Seite leer aus!



## josDesign (8. November 2003)

Hallo!

Also vorweg - der Drucker HP LAserJet 5L hat noch einwandfrei funktioniert, als er an einem Windows XP Pro Rechner gesteckt ist, und freigegeben war im Netzwerk!


So nun hängt er an einem Windows Server 2003 und ist mit den selben Treibern installiert.

Manchmal kommt es vor, das, wenn ich 10 Seiten Drucker, zwar alle Seiten rauskommen, aber dazwischen immer 1 leere Seite ist,

oder es kommt vor, das wenn ich 10 Seiten drucke, 10 Seiten rauskommen, und nur auf 1. 3. 5. 7. 9. was draufgedruckt wurde.


Was kanns da haben

Evtl. die Bios-Einstellungen? (EPP, ECP, und was da sonst noch alles gibt)


mit besten dank im vorraus,
jos


----------



## robertw (7. Januar 2004)

*Drucker gibt jede 2. Seite leer aus*

Hallo Jos,

Habe das gleiche Problem wie du, allerdings KEINE Lösung!
Leider hat dir ja keine eine SINNVOLLE Bemerkung geschrieben.
Hast du inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden?

mfg Robert


----------



## Mythos007 (7. Januar 2004)

Das gleiche Problem hatten wir seiner Zeit auch mal in der Firma.
Bei uns war es allerdings ein Treiberproblem, und konnte durch
ein Treiberupdate und Neuinstallation des Treibers behoben
werden...


----------



## robertw (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo Mythos007

Herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort.
Habt ihr den MS oder den HP Treiber verwendet.
Weisst du vielleicht auch die Version?

mfg Robert


----------



## Mythos007 (7. Januar 2004)

Wir haben HP Treiber verwendet. Die Version weiß ich leider nicht mehr
genau, da dies auch schon eine Weile zurück liegt... Ich würde es aber
auf jeden Fall ausprobieren... Bis dann dann Mythosoo7


----------



## josDesign (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo da es leider keine Treiber mehr gibt von HP für Win2003server, musste ich also den Treiber von ms weiterhin benutzen.

Ich habe dann als beste Lösung folgendes gemacht.

Server gesichert.
Server heruntergefahren.
Win98 Startdiskette mit zusätzlichem delpart.exe
delpart.exe gestartet. alle partitionen auf der System HD gelöscht.
Windows Server neu installiert.
Drucker bereits bei der Installation des Servers angesteckt gewesen -> und siehe da.... von alle erkannt.. und funktioneren tut er auch.

ich denke das es da noch einen bug in windows gibt.


----------

